
The Most Mysterious Star in Our Galaxy - Happer
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2015/10/the-most-interesting-star-in-our-galaxy/410023/?single_page=true
======
jack9
The name of the star is KIC 8462852

~~~
cuilster
Shangrila

